# Discreet vs Discrete



## SeaBreeze (Apr 5, 2016)

I have to say I've only used the word discreet in conversations. (from dictionary.com)



> This is another pair of homophones (words that sound alike but are different in meaning, spelling, or both) that can be very confusing._
> 
> Discreet_ implies the showing of reserve and prudence in one’s behavior or speech.
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Horn (Oct 29, 2017)

I've always liked pairs, or, even better, triplets of words that are spelled the same and pronounced the same, but have different meanings.  These are rare.

_Meet_, verb:  to come upon by chance or arrangement.  To be present at the arrival of:  _met the train.  _To be introduced to.

_Meet_, adjective: suitable, proper, fitting _ It was meet to flog the trespasser.

Cast,_ noun: the company of a theatrical production

_Cast, _noun: a cylindrical mass of earth voided by an earthworm, the fossil trail of a worm      

_Cast_, verb;  To throw or hurl.


----------



## Magdi (Nov 18, 2017)

Oops, there is even a google translator error.


----------



## Grampa Don (Nov 18, 2017)

I don't think I've ever had call to use the word discreet, but discrete often.  In electronics there are integrated circuits and discrete components such as resistors, capacitors, and inductors.

Don


----------



## Magdi (Nov 18, 2017)

Is this a rare word used? There is a difference in the description, but what about pronunciation? How can  I distinguish in pronunciation these?


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 18, 2017)

Magdi said:


> Is this a rare word used? There is a difference in the description, but what about pronunciation? How can  I distinguish in pronunciation these?


Pronunciation is the same in both spellings of the word, Magdi. Discreet is a more commonly used word than discrete.


----------



## Magdi (Nov 18, 2017)

Thanks for your help, Shalimar.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 18, 2017)

Magdi said:


> Thanks for your help, Shalimar.


My pleasure, Magdi.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## Magdi (Nov 19, 2017)

This is an amazing lesson. Thank you very much, SeaBreeze. I will search the website. It sounds there is a little different where the character "i" is in the word. Do I hear it good?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 19, 2017)

The "i" after the D sounds the same to me in both pronunciations Magdi.


----------



## Magdi (Nov 19, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> The "i" after the D sounds the same to me in both pronunciations Magdi.



Ok. I do it.


----------

